# Christmas ski Massanutten or Poconos



## janej (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning for Christmas for my sisters and my family.  There will be 12 of us including 6 kids age from 3 to 13.  I found good available at Massanutten.  I've been there on MLK weekend about seven years ago.  The lift lines were over 30 minutes long.  Is there any improvements recently?  Other than that, I think the resort would be great for our younger kids who might not ski this year.

Many thanks for your help,

Jane


----------



## Emily (Feb 3, 2008)

Even though I prefer the resorts at Massunutten and we have family there, we usually go to the Poconos to ski, tube, board.  Big Boulder and Jack Frost are great for kids (and adults), don't have lengthy lines during the week, have full day passes (rather than 2/4 hours shifts - massanutten) and they have their choice of what they want to do without leaving.  I usually get tired of skiing and go tube with the younger ones in the afternoon. 

I much prefer VA in the summer - just a preference.


----------



## janej (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the information.  Is there any RCI resort that is near the Big Boulder and Jack Frost?  We've only skiied at the Shawnee Mountain.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 4, 2008)

I say stick with Massenutten.  I have been and go to the Bently Brook (MA - which has better skiing than both Poconos and Massenutten) Poconos every year, as well as Massenutten.  There is just more to do at Massenutten.  Massenutten unlike the other locations has tons of pools, activities on site.  Kids clubs onsite, indoor Waterpark onsite that has restaurants, bar, gameroom and bowling inside.  Now granted the food in the restaurants are just ok, but other mainstream restaurants are easy to get to and are plentiful within a 15-20 min drive.  Massenutten has a ski school like the other places, a little more pricier, but it is available.  We went during Christmas and it wasn't too packed, compared to the christmas we went to Bently Brook.  With the poconos depending on where you stay you have to go quite a distance to the slopes, with Massenutten every thing is on the same mountain, just like Bently Brook.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would go to Massanutten, also - everything is right there, we were there for Christmas 2 years ago and the lines were definately not that long.  The tubing was really fun also.  Massanutten has so much to do, we usually end up there at least 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Black Diamond (Feb 5, 2008)

*Ski conditions at Christmas time?*

The snow conditions are good enough at Christmas time for sking?

All hills and tubing runs are opened and running?

Are the lodges at or near the slopes?

Easy transition from cold sking to warm-up activity?


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 5, 2008)

Black Diamond said:


> The snow conditions are good enough at Christmas time for sking?
> 
> All hills and tubing runs are opened and running?
> 
> ...



We have been to Massanutten at Christmastime a couple times (actually the week before Christmas)  and the hills and tubing runs have been opened and running.  The ski lodge is right there.  Also the General store.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 5, 2008)

Black Diamond said:


> The snow conditions are good enough at Christmas time for sking?
> 
> All hills and tubing runs are opened and running?
> 
> ...



They make snow for tubing, and skiing and usually you can do these things while there.  I don't remember them not having made snow by December, but I do remember my son snowboarding in a t-shirt.


----------



## maiwah (Feb 20, 2008)

Massenutten for sure.  There are a lot of activities aside skiing, tubing, water park.  You have to buy their activity card in order to enjoy all these activities though.


----------



## Patri (Feb 22, 2008)

You don't have to buy the activity card, but you should compare prices both ways to see if it makes sense.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never purchased an activity card.  We came out cheaper paying for what we wanted to do outright.


----------

